# suffer for my own stupidity - what to NOT do with a hammer



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Story starts with all the journeyman wiremen telling me that my tool bag was too heavy, and that I had too many tools...

So, I lightened it up. Took it from 50 lbs to down to about 35lbs. One of the tools that I removed, and left at home is a small, maybe 12 to 14 in. wrecking bar, you know, good for opening crates, prying, demo and such...

Monday, a JW and I were going to install a motorized projection screen. We were opening the crate, which is screwed stapled, and nailed together. Naturally, I didn't have a wrecking bar, so I started out using a flat blade screwdriver and my lineman pliers, pulling staples out of the lid. This crate is about 15 feet long, pulling staples out was going to take way too long. Then trying to pry the lid up with the screwdriver wasn't working too fast either. I got my Estwing 16oz ripping hammer out of my tool bag, tried beating the claw of the hammer under the lid with my Kleins... not working too well either... now comes the stupidity, pain and suffering part...

JW comes over with his hammer and beater. I don't recall if I said "Let me see your hammer", or if he said "Here, use my hammer". Anyway, I began to use his hammer (face) to strike the face of my hammer's face to drive the claws under the lid. Working pretty good, yeah? :001_huh:

I hit it a couple times, then stopped to tell him "You know you're not supposed to do this right? ...hitting two hammers together... because the faces of the hammers are hardened, and they can break". I continued on that even with star drills, you're not supposed to use a nail-type hammer or ball peen hammer. Supposed to use a DRILLING HAMMER, because the head of a drilling hammer is soft, then you're not hitting two hardened faces together. 

(Or just use the proper tools, , wrecking bar and a hammer!!)

As I started hammering again, only 2 or 3 more strikes, and PING. I either saw a spark or it was shine off the chunk of metal that flew off his hammer face. Felt it hit my left forearm about 2 inches above my wrist. I said "Ah, son of a bi*ch!!"  Small laceration about 3 or 4mm, nearly 1/4 inch long on my arm, started to bleed pretty good. JW says "Wow, you're gonna need first aid on that brother, maybe like one stitch!" I thought it glanced off, but I pinched the skin and rolled between my fingers, couldn't feel anything in there. I said "There's a first aid kit in our gang box, isn't there?" He said "I don't think so". (Gang box is on the other side of the school, like 200 or 300 meters away). I then got a bandage from my tool bag, which was right there, put the bandage on, with direct pressure for a couple minutes, then wrapped around my arm with electrical tape to hold the bandage.

Little cut, right? Let's get back to work. So we went back to prying with our screwdrivers. (This was Monday).

My arm continued to hurt worse through Monday, and then Tuesday, with swelling, and a bruise spreading out probably a 3 or 4 inch diameter, nearly centered around the cut. Hurting more still, I told the foreman (Tuesday) that I needed to go get this checked out because I think there's something in there. He said OK, go now or after work. I waited until after work.

ER at the hospital took Xrays. Take a look... The little arrow is a marker that the radiologist placed on my arm with the point of the arrow right on the entry point. Looks like it travelled about 3/4 inch and is maybe 5/8 to 3/4 inch below the surface.

It's in there for good, unless it gets infected and has to come out. I thought the Dr. would take it out, but as an orthopedic surgeon, he advised to leave it there. So, I missed a day's pay today, and have a souvenier as a reminder of my own stupidity.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 10, 2008)

GOOD POST prevent me from doing the same thing.


----------



## Mach (Dec 17, 2007)

This happened to my dad, The wounded man pulled it out himself. It was in his leg a good big. I think he watch one to many Rambo movies. he pulled it out showed it to me and said "See what happens" then went back to the basement to beat on the hammer some more.

You can't fix stupid.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

hey bp,  is it SOP for you guys to install the big screens? i would think the GC would do that. i've wired up lots of em but never installed one. and if you ever need that little piece out i'll do it for a case of beer and a bottle of jack daniel. ( the jack is for you). just trying to help.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome to the world of shrapnel owners. Just never forget it is there. An MRI or other magnetic field could cause it to try to work it's own way out. I had a small piece in my eye that took an MRI to find and remove.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I never knew that about hitting hammers together, I've done it many many times. Thanks for the info, I hope your arm feels better.

It's not on our tool list but I keep a small prybar in my bag, I use it pretty often. It's the size of one of the wonder bars, it takes up almost no room and it weighs almost nothing. What else did you take out of your bag to lighten it up?


----------



## Tuckahoe Sparkplug (Oct 3, 2008)

The TV show "Mythbusters" recently had an episode about this subject. They couldn't even draw a decent spark using different types of hammers, much less cause fragmentation. IMO they were sending out a false sense of security.
I wouldn't even drive a hardened nail without adequate PPE. :no:


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

Tuckahoe Sparkplug said:


> The TV show "Mythbusters" recently had an episode about this subject. They couldn't even draw a decent spark using different types of hammers, much less cause fragmentation. IMO they were sending out a false sense of security.
> I wouldn't even drive a hardened nail without adequate PPE. :no:


Yeah I saw that episode as well. I thought they were kinda idiots for saying that but now I know for sure. Sorry to hear that sucks about your injury and missing work.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Wow! must have had some force behind it to go that deep.
Better your arm than your eye....... If it makes you feel any better.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> . I had a small piece in my eye that took an MRI to find and remove.


that sounds pretty horrible


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

A neurologist ordered a MRI of my head a coulpe of years ago. The techs asked if I have ever worked around metal. I said yes, and they ordered Xrays of my head to make sure that there were no metal particles in my eyes or eye sockets, before they would even do the MRI.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> A neurologist ordered a MRI of my head a coulpe of years ago. The techs asked if I have ever worked around metal. I said yes, and they ordered Xrays of my head to make sure that there were no metal particles in my eyes or eye sockets, before they would even do the MRI.


Same here. Had to have an MRI brain scan because every time I came off a dive I could not walk. I was told that if there was a metal fragment in my eye it would be like a blender and shred the insides of my eye. There wasn't:thumbup:


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

BP_redbear said:


> A neurologist ordered a MRI of my head a coulpe of years ago. The techs asked if I have ever worked around metal. I said yes, and they ordered Xrays of my head to make sure that there were no metal particles in my eyes or eye sockets, before they would even do the MRI.


Is your avatar the X-ray of your dome? :laughing:


----------



## threewire (Jan 28, 2008)

Good luck at the airport.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

paul d. said:


> hey bp, is it SOP for you guys to install the big screens? i would think the GC would do that. i've wired up lots of em but never installed one. and if you ever need that little piece out i'll do it for a case of beer and a bottle of jack daniel. ( the jack is for you). just trying to help.


This is the 5th one on this job, that I recall. Everything from unloading it off the truck, to getting it in the air, and connecting it. Apparently it falls to us.
This one weighs 625lbs crated. Some engineer or architect spec'ed it out to be hung from this school's 'curtain rods' on the stage, in their auditorium. They have a cables and counterweight system for them. Looks great for stage lights, curtains, backdrops... but not a 500lb screen 

The rod looks like 1.5 in black steel gas pipe. It has 4 cables on each rod, spaced equally (The whole system was recently replaced). We knew it wasn't going to work. Instructions (for the screen) say to lift from the ends, so I pulled down with maybe 50lbs weight on the bar close to where one of the attachment points will be. Wow did that bar bow. Our attachment points fall roughly right between each outer cable and the next one toward the center). The supervising contractor wanted to see the full weight of it on the bar, just lifted a few feet off the floor. Keep in mind, we put enough counterweight on to make it so 2 of us could just barely pull that up with the rope, and even with that counterweight it took 2 of us pulling with our feet nearly off the ground to raise that projector screen just out of the crate. That bar must have deflected 4 to 6 inches at the attachment points down, and bowed up nearly that much in the center. :thumbup:

Supervising contractors took a pic of it like that and were going to consult the architect, or an engineer. We put it back in the crate, and slid it back to the rear of the stage.

So, I took shrapnel in the arm for this... and the screen still sits on the floor!!


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

sounds like fun:no:. hope your co. got an " extra" for it.


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> A neurologist ordered a MRI of my head a coulpe of years ago. The techs asked if I have ever worked around metal. I said yes, and they ordered Xrays of my head to make sure that there were no metal particles in my eyes or eye sockets, before they would even do the MRI.


I went for an MRI a few years ago. Told them I wanted a scan for metal in the eye before.

They said that I really didn't need to, as it's not likely I would have metal in my eye, only iron workers/welders etc have thagt problem.

I thought they were idiots, and insisted. Turns out there was not metal, but my sight is worth the extra $ to check.

Don't trust anyone with your body. Especially someone who makes $8/hr and wants to go home early.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

heel600 said:


> I went for an MRI a few years ago. Told them I wanted a scan for metal in the eye before.
> 
> They said that I really didn't need to, as it's not likely I would have metal in my eye, only iron workers/welders etc have thagt problem.
> 
> ...


 
Well other than the guy that sweeps the floor I don't think anyone in an MRI center makes $8 an hour. The techs make more than Physician Assistants. We do a good deal of MRI work and are often asked to do work on the techs houses.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> that sounds pretty horrible


 
It wasn't as bad as it could have been. I felt a pop and made some verbal "ahh ****" or something and the tech heard my comment over the intercom and asked what happened. He came in and saw the small spot on the white of my eye and we found the splinter stuck to the side of the coil housing.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> It's not on our tool list but I keep a small prybar in my bag... What else did you take out of your bag to lighten it up?


Some of the things that I recall are... obviously the wrecking bar , a small socket set 1/4 inch drive, most of my nutdrivers (keeping just 5/16/ 11/32 3/8 7/16 and 10mm), a few T-handle hex keys, larger channellocks, 2 or 3 different Klein wire strippers (in place for Wiha adjustable), extra screwdrivers, a few combination wrenches, 7/16 1/2, 9/16 allen wrenches, metric and fractional L-key allen wrenches (keeping just a fold-up set of each), and a few other things. They're in a 5gal bucket just waiting to be called up. Maybe I'll keep them in a toolbox in the back of my Subaru Outback, but as we know, trips 'to the truck' usually don't happen, right?

Definitely going to take these holiday days off (we're not on again til Monday) and reconsider what I tote in my bag. I don't intend to fill my toolbag with useless tools that I will never use, but I do not mind carrying a few extra pounds in exchange for having what I need on the job.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

And I thought _I_ was a tool whore.

How much time do you put into researching every tool that you buy?


----------



## Resiguy (Dec 5, 2007)

I'd make your JW pay for your day off. Wasn't he whom told you to ditch some tools out of your bag? How heavy YOUR bag is, is NOT his problem, so why would he even care? What a jerk. So now you don't have the proper tool and he forces you to work in a dangerous manner, and the reprocussion is that YOU get hurt. All because he thought YOUR toolbag was too heavy? :blink: 
Most JW's don't know it all they only act like they do. It's a common problem amongst electricians...learn to ignore idioits like that guy, there is a slew of them out there.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i had similar happen to me. except it went into my eye, and it was wire.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

had the same thing happen but it hit me right between the eyes and bled like a stuck hog.
i think over the years ive figured out everything your not suppose to do with a hammer (the hard way).


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Resiguy said:


> I'd make your JW pay for your day off. Wasn't he whom told you to ditch some tools out of your bag? How heavy YOUR bag is, is NOT his problem, so why would he even care? What a jerk. So now you don't have the proper tool and he forces you to work in a dangerous manner, and the reprocussion is that YOU get hurt. All because he thought YOUR toolbag was too heavy? :blink:
> Most JW's don't know it all they only act like they do. It's a common problem amongst electricians...learn to ignore idioits like that guy, there is a slew of them out there.


The JW with whom I was working that day was not the one who was complaining about the contents of my tool bag. Different guy.
BP


----------



## shawan1 (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow that hurt. I have had several buddies have the same thing happen with the waffel head eastwing hammers. If you hit something just right the little waffel tips can break off and go flying. I'm told you can put an eye out that way. Nobody hear is sightless but several have gotten face scars from the bits.


----------



## iaov (Apr 14, 2008)

A good reminder to always wear eye protection!!


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

You know when I was an apprentice people used to laugh at me cause I had a pretty big tool box, a carry all pouch and my tool belt. But who do you think they would come to when they needed something ? "Ugh hey Tony can I borrow you PVC cutters, Ugh Tony can I borrow your chaulk line, plumb bob or what ever. If your comfortable carrying around your tools screw what other people tell you. I personally beileve using the right tool for the right job.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

captkirk said:


> You know when I was an apprentice people used to laugh at me cause I had a pretty big tool box, a carry all pouch and my tool belt. But who do you think they would come to when they needed something ? "Ugh hey Tony can I borrow you PVC cutters, Ugh Tony can I borrow your chalk line, plumb bob or what ever. If your comfortable carrying around your tools screw what other people tell you. I personally believe using the right tool for the right job.


I agree wholeheartedly.

Always enjoy someone who jokes about all the tools I have, then wants to borrow something from me.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Don't want to piss anyone off but......

When one is misusing a tool and they end up getting hurt, It's no ones fault but their own!

I don't buy into "but the boss said too, or the Journeymen told me to use it.

It is your responsibility to know how to use tools safely and in the manner they are designed to be used. If you are handed a tool you never operated stop and learn the correct way to use it. If the boss has a problem with you being safe, it's time to look for a new boss.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

manchestersparky said:


> Don't want to piss anyone off but......
> 
> When one is misusing a tool and they end up getting hurt, It's no ones fault but their own!
> 
> ...


Not going to piss me off. 
I knew that what I was doing was a bad idea. :whistling2:
No one told me to do it that way.
I am actually the dumb ass who paused for a few seconds to explain WHY one should not do ecaxtly what I continued to do, after I went back to being stupid.
The only smart thing that I did was wear gloves and safety glasses.
Could have been hit in the neck!


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

i just got a refresher course the other day, putting in flushset anchors above a ceiling leaning around around a steam pipe, leaning out a little to far, not quite enough room to swing.

my ladder wobbled a little bit about midswing and whamo, i hit my finger so hard there was meat hanging out.
note to self DONT DO THAT!


----------

